# February 2011 Betta Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Mike

*Congratulations to February's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, PewPewPew!*

PewPewPew (8 votes)


----------



## Mike

appledust (7 votes)


----------



## Mike

animallover4lyfe (6 votes)


----------



## Mike

naturegirl243 (6 votes)


----------



## Mike

Learn To Fly (5 votes)


----------



## Mike

anglnarnld (5 votes)


----------



## Mike

beat2020 (5 votes)


----------



## Mike

Bettaluver4evr (4 votes)


----------



## Mike

lilchiwolf (4 votes)


----------



## Mike

Panthera (4 votes)


----------



## Mike

Tsuhei (3 votes)


----------



## Mike

Abby (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

Nutt007 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

BettaLover101 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

HayrideHaunter (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

Aluyasha (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

baylee767 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

Lordsameth (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

metalbetta (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

cjayBetta (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

monroe0704 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

truthequalslies (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

Capricorn (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

cesitlie95 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

boro (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

Bettasteve (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

BlackberryBetta (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

newfiedragon (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Sriram0111 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

bloo97 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

FishyFriend1 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

rubyfire (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Duncan13 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

BeCkS (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

BettaHeart (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Ethan (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

bettamaniac (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

ansalong (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Scrambles (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

jrad4real (0 votes)


----------



## lilchiwolf

Thank you everyone for the 4 votes! Congrats to the winner!


----------



## ansalong

Gorgeous photos everyone!
Congrats @pewpewpew!


----------



## Sweeda88

Congrats, PewPewPew! I voted for you!


----------



## BlackberryBetta

Congradulations PewPewPew! And thanks to whoever voted for me!!!


----------



## bloo97

Congrats PewPewPew!

Darn..no votes..again. I think I've only gotten 1 vote ever. xD I need a good picture.


----------



## dramaqueen

Congrats, PewPewPew. Bloo, none of my pics ever got votes, either.


----------



## appledust

Congrats PewPewPew, that picture is awesome! 

And... second place for me w00t w00t, thank you everyone! <3


----------



## baylee767

Congrats PewPewPew!!!

And hooray, after entering 5 contests, Neon got a vote! Thanks!


----------



## Learn To Fly

Wow, congrats PewPewPew. That is such a cool picture! I believe I voted for it.

And thanks for voting for Alexander (RIP), everyone who did. It's really appreciated! I think 5 votes is the most I've ever gotten.


----------



## vaygirl

Congrats! It's an adorable picture.


----------



## naturegirl243

Congrats everyone especially PewPewPew.I can't belive I got 6 votes I never get close to that many thanks to everyone who voted for me or Dobby I should say.


----------



## Nova

The winner from last month looks like my Catastrophe


----------



## k2ofcu

All gorgeous!


----------



## Irish Dancing Man

Administrator said:


> appledust (7 votes)


You shoulda won appledust


----------



## Adika

*Congratulation! Wonderful picture..*


----------

